# Il ritorno dell'ottimismo



## jaws (10 Agosto 2013)

Salve a tutti; sono tornato e da oggi userò questo topic per trasmettere tutto il mio ottimismo e la mia carica.
Qua cercherò di incoraggiare tutti i giocatori e tutti coloro che fanno parte della famiglia Milan, anche e soprattutto i meno amati dai tifosi.
Buone vittorie a tutti!!


----------



## jaws (11 Agosto 2013)

Domanda: Come mai quando i giornali parlano di grandi giocatori nessuno ci crede e invece appena nominano Borriello quasi tutti danno l'affare per fatto? E' solo pessimismo o c'è anche la voglia di cercare un pretesto per insultare la dirigenza? Secondo me più la seconda della prima.
Per quanto mi riguarda, so benissimo che Borriello non arriverà mai, così come non arriverà mai Kaka e quindi non mi faccio di certo deprimere da queste notizie messe in giro per riempire qualche articolo.
Buone vittorie a tutti!!


----------



## James Watson (11 Agosto 2013)

Non è né l'una né l'altra cosa in realtà, almeno credo. Il fatto è che la maggior parte dei tifosi sono talmente stufi delle prese in giro della dirigenza rossonera che, ormai, il pessimismo più totale regna sovrano. Credo sia comprensibile un tale atteggiamento dopo anni di sessioni di mercato deludenti, di "siamo in pole", "siamo a posto così" etc etc..


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Agosto 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non è né l'una né l'altra cosa in realtà, almeno credo. Il fatto è che la maggior parte dei tifosi sono talmente stufi delle prese in giro della dirigenza rossonera che, ormai, il pessimismo più totale regna sovrano. Credo sia comprensibile un tale atteggiamento dopo anni di sessioni di mercato deludenti, di "siamo in pole", "siamo a posto così" etc etc..



Amen .


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Agosto 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non è né l'una né l'altra cosa in realtà, almeno credo. Il fatto è che la maggior parte dei tifosi sono talmente stufi delle prese in giro della dirigenza rossonera che, ormai, il pessimismo più totale regna sovrano. Credo sia comprensibile un tale atteggiamento dopo anni di sessioni di mercato deludenti, di "siamo in pole", "siamo a posto così" etc etc..



.


----------



## jaws (11 Agosto 2013)

Do un consiglio agli appassionati di Fantacalcio: Comprate Poli, sarà il giocatore rivelazione della stagione; oltre ovviamente a Balotelli, non potete farvi sfuggire il capocannoniere del campionato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Agosto 2013)

Kakà arriva.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Do un consiglio agli appassionati di Fantacalcio: Comprate Poli, sarà il giocatore rivelazione della stagione; oltre ovviamente a Balotelli, non potete farvi sfuggire il capocannoniere del campionato



Poli non è certo del posto da titolare, a massimo 5-6 si può comprare il fanta.
Su Balotelli sono d'accordo anche se avrà parecchie ammonizioni e quindi vari -0.5; io penso di prenderlo Mario e accanto gli prendo uno tra Gomez e Higuain.


----------



## jaws (11 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Kakà arriva.



Non arriva, sono sicuro e possiamo anche scommettere se vuoi; ho già un avatar pronto da farti mettere il 3 settembre


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Domanda: Come mai quando i giornali parlano di grandi giocatori nessuno ci crede e invece appena nominano Borriello quasi tutti danno l'affare per fatto? E' solo pessimismo o c'è anche la voglia di cercare un pretesto per insultare la dirigenza? Secondo me più la seconda della prima.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, so benissimo che Borriello non arriverà mai, così come non arriverà mai Kaka e quindi non mi faccio di certo deprimere da queste notizie messe in giro per riempire qualche articolo.
> Buone vittorie a tutti!!




non abbiamo soldi (anzi non volgiono spenderli) quindi se ci viene accostato un grande (ma anche solo un buon) giocatore e evidente che non arrivera.
invece quando parlano di mezzi giocatori in prestito... tutto e possibile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non arriva, sono sicuro e possiamo anche scommettere se vuoi; ho già un avatar pronto da farti mettere il 3 settembre



Ahahahahaha ma io non dico di essere felice se torna, però son sicuro che torna. Ok, scommettiamo. 
Avatar di Allegri?


----------



## jaws (11 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahaha ma io non dico di essere felice se torna, però son sicuro che torna. Ok, scommettiamo.
> Avatar di Allegri?



Avatar di Silvio


----------



## el_gaucho (11 Agosto 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non è né l'una né l'altra cosa in realtà, almeno credo. Il fatto è che la maggior parte dei tifosi sono talmente stufi delle prese in giro della dirigenza rossonera che, ormai, il pessimismo più totale regna sovrano. Credo sia comprensibile un tale atteggiamento dopo anni di sessioni di mercato deludenti, di "siamo in pole", "siamo a posto così" etc etc..



Analisi impeccabile


----------



## jaws (11 Agosto 2013)

Oggi il mio ottimismo è rivolto al calciomercato; sappiamo tutti che ci sono almeno 10 milioni per il mercato e dato che Galliani è bravissimo ad ottenere il massimo spendendo il minimo io sono sicuro che con quei soldi riuscirà a rinforzare di parecchio la rosa in modo da avvicinare/superare la rosa della juventus.
Buone vittorie a tutti!!


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (11 Agosto 2013)

ave atque vale, jaws. il tuo ottimismo mi pare assolutamente fuori luogo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Agosto 2013)

Finalmente un topic positivo, ci voleva dai!


----------



## jaws (12 Agosto 2013)

A quanto pare Allegri ha rifiutato altri attaccanti e ha deciso di puntare su Petagna e visti i precedenti questa è una grande notizia per Andrea.
Mio pronostico: entro fine anno arriveranno i primi gol da professionista e la convocazione in under 21.
Buone vittorie a tutti!!


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Oggi il mio ottimismo è rivolto al calciomercato; sappiamo tutti che ci sono almeno 10 milioni per il mercato e dato che Galliani è bravissimo ad ottenere il massimo spendendo il minimo io sono sicuro che con quei soldi riuscirà a rinforzare di parecchio la rosa in modo da avvicinare/superare la rosa della juventus.
> Buone vittorie a tutti!!



ma quale superare...
non siamo da retrocessione ma con 10 millioni non possiamo diventare i favoriti.


----------



## Hammer (12 Agosto 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non è né l'una né l'altra cosa in realtà, almeno credo. Il fatto è che la maggior parte dei tifosi sono talmente stufi delle prese in giro della dirigenza rossonera che, ormai, il pessimismo più totale regna sovrano. Credo sia comprensibile un tale atteggiamento dopo anni di sessioni di mercato deludenti, di "siamo in pole", "siamo a posto così" etc etc..



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Domanda: Come mai quando i giornali parlano di grandi giocatori nessuno ci crede e invece appena nominano Borriello quasi tutti danno l'affare per fatto? E' solo pessimismo o c'è anche la voglia di cercare un pretesto per insultare la dirigenza? Secondo me più la seconda della prima.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, so benissimo che Borriello non arriverà mai, così come non arriverà mai Kaka e quindi non mi faccio di certo deprimere da queste notizie messe in giro per riempire qualche articolo.
> Buone vittorie a tutti!!



Amen fratello, amen


----------



## jaws (12 Agosto 2013)

Notizia di oggi, Galliani potrebbe riuscire a ricavare una plusvalenza con Traore; ciò significa che quello che viene definito come il peggior colpo di mercato degli ultimi anni potrebbe trasformarsi in un affare e magari Galliani riuscirà a comprare Honda con i soldi di Traore...
Buone vittorie a tutti!!


----------



## Frikez (12 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Notizia di oggi, Galliani potrebbe riuscire a ricavare una plusvalenza con Traore; ciò significa che quello che viene definito come il peggior colpo di mercato degli ultimi anni potrebbe trasformarsi in un affare e magari Galliani riuscirà a comprare Honda con i soldi di Traore...
> Buone vittorie a tutti!!



Ma quale plusvalenza, se parte va in prestito come Vilà o se siamo fortunati lo regaliamo come nel caso di Taiwo.


----------



## jaws (12 Agosto 2013)

Secondo voi farà più gol Balotelli contro l'Argentina o Petagna con l'under 19? O magari El Shaarawy?
Io voto Petagna


----------



## jaws (12 Agosto 2013)

Forza Saponara, rimettiti in forma e stupisci tutti; io so cosa sei in grado di fare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2013)

Sembri un attimino esagerato...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2013)

Jaws Amo il tuo ottimismo,
però non puoi pretendere che entriamo completamente in sintonia con te se prima non passi 
anche a noi quella roba che ti fumi


----------



## jaws (12 Agosto 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Jaws Amo il tuo ottimismo,
> però non puoi pretendere che entriamo completamente in sintonia con te se prima non passi
> anche a noi quella roba che ti fumi


----------



## Frikez (12 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sembri un attimino esagerato...



Ha parlato Mister Eccessi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ha parlato Mister Eccessi


Immancabile...


----------



## Frikez (12 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Immancabile...



Lo sapevo che ti mancavo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Agosto 2013)




----------



## mefisto94 (12 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo che ti mancavo.



ma aprire un topic a parte per questi deliri ?

Tipo "I duetti di Gianni e Pinotto" ?


----------



## jaws (12 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ma aprire un topic a parte per questi deliri ?
> 
> Tipo "I duetti di Gianni e Pinotto" ?



Infatti, spammatori rovinatopic


----------



## jaws (12 Agosto 2013)

e comunque Saponara non ha la pubalgia


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Infatti, spammatori rovinatopic



Ho notato ora. L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita, ma quell'avatar è un pò troppo...


----------



## Frikez (12 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ma aprire un topic a parte per questi deliri ?
> 
> Tipo "I duetti di Gianni e Pinotto" ?



Siamo come Batman e Robin


----------



## jaws (13 Agosto 2013)

Montolivo: "Siamo da scudetto"
Bravo capitano, dai l'esempio e crediamoci


----------



## jaws (13 Agosto 2013)

Piccolo off-topic: Io penso che l'ironia sia una componente importante nella vita di un individuo, mi dispiacerebbe molto essere costretto a farne a meno


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Siamo come Batman e Robin



Esatto.


----------



## jaws (13 Agosto 2013)

Si ai giovani, No ad Eto'o


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ma aprire un topic a parte per questi deliri ?
> 
> Tipo "I duetti di Gianni e Pinotto" ?



Si sposeranno presto


----------



## Doctore (13 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ma aprire un topic a parte per questi deliri ?
> 
> Tipo "I duetti di Gianni e Pinotto" ?





jaws ha scritto:


> Infatti, spammatori rovinatopic





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si sposeranno presto


Ma io lo detesto, è lui che mi quota continuamente per probabili tendenze omosessuali.


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

Ora ti querelo, sto già chiamando l'avvocato Cantamessa.


----------



## jaws (13 Agosto 2013)

Scambio Niang-Kucka? Sono favorevole se Niang va solo in prestito o al massimo in comproprietà perchè significherebbe che entro fine mercato arriverà Ljajic


----------



## Mithos (13 Agosto 2013)

Ce ne vuole per essere ottimisti.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2013)

Speriamo bene. Sono convinto si possa fare un buon campionato. Ovviamente la rosa necessita di qualcosa ed è doveroso quindi che venga rinforzata da qui al 2 settembre.


----------



## jaws (13 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene. Sono convinto si possa fare un buon campionato. Ovviamente la rosa necessita di qualcosa ed è doveroso quindi che venga rinforzata da qui al 2 settembre.



Honda + Ljajic e non abbiamo niente da invidiare alla Juventus


----------



## jaws (13 Agosto 2013)

benvenuto


----------



## morokan (13 Agosto 2013)

jaws..................alla fine dei tuoi interventi......dici sempre ....buone vittorie a tutti........mi ricorda tanto galliani....buon lavoro a tutti......sarai mica lui?????????????????
a parte tutto......credo che sarà un annata positiva ed un topic positivo ci stà tutto!!!!


----------



## jaws (14 Agosto 2013)

Vorrei segnalare tutti i giovani del Milan che questa settimana sono stati convocati nelle varie nazionali giovanili:
Crosta, La Ferrara e Mastour convocati in Under 16
Ferrari, Calabria, Fabbro e Vido convocati in Under 18
Iotti, Pinato, Cristante e Petagna convocati in Under 19
K. Boateng convocato in under 20
Comi e Fossati, convocati in Under 21

Il futuro ci sorride


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vorrei segnalare tutti i giovani del Milan che questa settimana sono stati convocati nelle varie nazionali giovanili:
> Crosta, La Ferrara e Mastour convocati in Under 16
> Ferrari, Calabria, Fabbro e Vido convocati in Under 18
> Iotti, Pinato, Cristante e Petagna convocati in Under 19
> ...



Vabbè ma qualsiasi altra grande squadra convoca nellle giovanili eh


----------



## jaws (14 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma qualsiasi altra grande squadra convoca nellle giovanili eh



Il Milan fino a qualche anno fa aveva pochissimi convocati, negli ultimi anni i convocati stanno aumentando di parecchio


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vorrei segnalare tutti i giovani del Milan che questa settimana sono stati convocati nelle varie nazionali giovanili:
> Crosta, La Ferrara e Mastour convocati in Under 16
> Ferrari, Calabria, Fabbro e Vido convocati in Under 18
> Iotti, Pinato, Cristante e Petagna convocati in Under 19
> ...



Il futuro ci può pure sorridere, ma non vorrei che alla prima offerta seria che arriva i ccciovani che abbiamo se ne vanno subito.
Bisogna crederci nei giovani, ma quando sono forti forti bisogna anche tenerseli stretti.


----------



## jaws (16 Agosto 2013)

Tutti pronti? Maremoto in arrivo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Tutti pronti? Maremoto in arrivo...



Eh?


----------



## jaws (16 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh?



Honda su Honda...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Tutti pronti? Maremoto in arrivo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Honda su Honda...


----------



## jaws (17 Agosto 2013)

Auguri di pronta guarigione Gabriel e bentornato Ferdinando


----------



## jaws (20 Agosto 2013)

Tutti pronti a festeggiare i primi gol in Champions League con il Milan di Balotelli?

P.S. Lo sappiamo tutti che Astori, Kaka, Matri, Borriello e tutti questi giocatori che ci accostano ogni estate non arriveranno; è inutile far finta di crederci solo per dare contro ad Allegri e Galliani


----------



## folletto (20 Agosto 2013)

Come si fa ad essere ottimisti dopo anni di teatrini e prese per i fondelli, con un Presidente per il quale il Milan è l'ultimo dei pensieri (anzi non gliene può proprio fregà de meno), come si fa? Passione ed amore per il Milan non mi mancheranno mai, ma di ottimismo.......sempre meno


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Come si fa ad essere ottimisti dopo anni di teatrini e prese per i fondelli, con un Presidente per il quale il Milan è l'ultimo dei pensieri (anzi non gliene può proprio fregà de meno), come si fa? Passione ed amore per il Milan non mi mancheranno mai, ma di ottimismo.......sempre meno



.


----------



## Ale (20 Agosto 2013)

stasera alle 22:40 *potremmo* tornare ottimisti


----------



## folletto (20 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> stasera alle 22:40 *potremmo* tornare ottimisti



*potrei* essere più contento ma per l'ottimismo non cambierebbe molto. I fattori che mi rendono "pessimista" resterebbero, certamente per un pò ci penserei di meno


----------



## Ale (20 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> *potrei* essere più contento ma per l'ottimismo non cambierebbe molto. I fattori che mi rendono "pessimista" resterebbero, certamente per un pò ci penserei di meno



magari faremo una prestazione che ci sorprenderà in positivo una volta ogni tanto, non ne faccio una questione economica dovuta all'eventuale passaggio del turno.


----------



## jaws (21 Agosto 2013)

Aspetti positivi della serata di ieri:
-Il risultato
-Il ritorno al gol di El Shaarawy
-La grande prestazione di Abate
-La rosicata di Della Valle


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Aspetti positivi della serata di ieri:
> -Il risultato
> -Il ritorno al gol di El Shaarawy
> -La grande prestazione di Abate
> -La rosicata di Della Valle



Concordo al massimo sul secondo; siamo il Milan e se dobbiamo esultare per un pareggino contro una squadretta siam messi male.
Abate grande prestazione? Buona semmai.
Di Della Valle e di quello che dice frega veramente nulla; non lo calcolo nemmeno.

Come ha detto qualcun'altro qui sopra; se beccavamo la Real Sociedad ad esempio, le avremmo prese sicuro.


----------



## jaws (21 Agosto 2013)

Se avessimo preso la Real Sociedad avremmo passato il turno comunque.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se avessimo preso la Real Sociedad avremmo passato il turno comunque.



Ancora non l'abbiamo passato


----------



## jaws (21 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ancora non l'abbiamo passato



Io sto già pensando ai gironi


----------



## jaws (21 Agosto 2013)

Quanti gol aggiungeremo a questa collezione?


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2013)

Zvone  quanto ci servirebbe oggi uno così


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Zvone  quanto ci servirebbe oggi uno così



Perchè oggi esiste uno come Zvone?


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Perchè oggi esiste uno come Zvone?



Non lo so, credo di sì......ma io vorrei Lui


----------



## jaws (22 Agosto 2013)

Segnerà più gol la primavera di Inzaghi sabato alle 15.00 contro il Pescara o la prima squadra alle 18.00 contro il Verona?
Dato che nella primavera dopo la partenza di Boateng non ha un bomber vero io punto sulla prima squadra


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2013)

pare il topic di suma


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> pare il topic di suma


----------



## jaws (23 Agosto 2013)

benvenuto Valter, è ora di dimostrare che chi ti considerava un gran talento aveva ragione


----------



## Hammer (23 Agosto 2013)

Dopo il recente scambio l'ottimismo raggiunge livelli esplosivi mai sperimentati da noi tifosi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> benvenuto Valter, è ora di dimostrare che chi ti considerava un gran talento aveva ragione


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quanti gol aggiungeremo a questa collezione?



Jaws d'accordo che è il topic dell'ottimismo ma speriamo non porti rogna.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (23 Agosto 2013)

ottimismo dettato da quali presupposti?
follia.


----------



## peppe75 (23 Agosto 2013)

mi sento che dopo il preliminare o addirittura stesso nel fine settimana ci saranno dei botti rossoneri!!!!
siate fiduciosi....


----------



## Dexter (24 Agosto 2013)

Ottima partita tutto sommato. Grande prestazione del faraone,tornato in splendida forma,e buone giocate fornite da Niang,il futuro del Milan. Ha segnato pure Poli all'esordio,peccato aver perso. Con Birsa siamo da scudetto. Forza Milan


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Il tunnel di constant è stato qualcosa di fantascientifico


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2013)

Vabbè dai non è successo niente,Galliani ha detto che le prime otto giornate non contano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> mi sento che dopo il preliminare o addirittura stesso nel fine settimana ci saranno dei botti rossoneri!!!!
> siate fiduciosi....



Il vero botto sarebbe prendere un allenatore serio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2013)

Daje


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2013)

Se prendiamo gli ultimi 85 anni di campionato,non considerando le sconfitte,abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti.


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2013)

Conta solo la seconda parte del campionato, nella quale faremo più punti di tutti.


----------



## James Watson (24 Agosto 2013)

Questi topic portano una sfiga immensa.


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai non è successo niente,Galliani ha detto che le prime otto giornate non contano


----------



## Nivre (24 Agosto 2013)

Mamma mia questi topic...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2013)

Chiudiamo questo topic !!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)




----------



## jaws (25 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chiudiamo questo topic !!!!



Ma proprio per niente; anzi è proprio dopo una sconfitta che questi topic sono necessari.
Adesso strapazziamo il PSV e rialziamo la testa


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=451]jaws[/MENTION] questo topic porta rogna, mannaia la miseria...


----------



## jaws (25 Agosto 2013)

Si infatti l'anno scorso che non l'ho aperto abbiamo vinto lo scudetto...


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quanti gol aggiungeremo a questa collezione?



uno


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> uno



Hhahahahaha


----------



## James Watson (26 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma proprio per niente; anzi è proprio dopo una sconfitta che questi topic sono necessari.
> *Adesso strapazziamo il PSV* e rialziamo la testa



Non so perché ma leggendo questa frase m'è venuto un improvviso prurito alle parti basse!


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2013)

L'ottimismo è sempre più un miraggio leggendo le ultime voci di mercato...........altro che ottimismo, sta società è folle


----------



## jaws (27 Agosto 2013)

A quanto pare domani sera per ragioni varie molti tifosi del Milan tiferanno per il PSV; io no, io domani tiferò Milan più che mai perchè è proprio in momenti come questi che servono i tifosi


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

_Quest'anno sarà un Milan fortissimo!_ Cit. di un noto ubriacone durante la crociera rossonera.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2013)

Sono ottimista!!!!!
ci qualifichiamo in champions e 
ci rafforzeremo notevolmente con Astori, Matri e Birsa, magari avanza anche qualcosa per Ze Roberto


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> A quanto pare domani sera per ragioni varie molti tifosi del Milan tiferanno per il PSV; io no, io domani tiferò Milan più che mai perchè è proprio in momenti come questi che servono i tifosi



non credo che nessuno qui si metta a tifare psv....manco se annuncciassero matri con fuochi d'artificio al fischio finale.Dobbiamo vincere stasera...per il resto della stagione,dovremmo davvero avere un fondoschiena immenso per fare qualcosa degno del nostro nome.Ha ragione boban...se si punta al terzo posto sbagliamo già in partenza....Siamo l'unica squadra di A senza un presidente....ecco la verità.


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> A quanto pare domani sera per ragioni varie molti tifosi del Milan tiferanno per il PSV; io no, io domani tiferò Milan più che mai perchè è proprio in momenti come questi che servono i tifosi



Beh, su questo non c'è dubbio. Tifavo Milan anche con Farina presidente e sempre lo farò


----------



## jaws (28 Agosto 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> *non credo che nessuno qui si metta a tifare psv*....manco se annuncciassero matri con fuochi d'artificio al fischio finale.Dobbiamo vincere stasera...per il resto della stagione,dovremmo davvero avere un fondoschiena immenso per fare qualcosa degno del nostro nome.Ha ragione boban...se si punta al terzo posto sbagliamo già in partenza....Siamo l'unica squadra di A senza un presidente....ecco la verità.



Leggiti un po' di topic e vedrai che non è così.
Almeno che tutti quelli che scrivono che sperano che il Milan esca in realtà poi non lo pensano ma non capisco che senso abbia scrivere una cosa e poi pensare il contrario


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2013)

non uppatelo oggi questo topic


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2013)




----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Leggiti un po' di topic e vedrai che non è così.
> Almeno che tutti quelli che scrivono che sperano che il Milan esca in realtà poi non lo pensano ma non capisco che senso abbia scrivere una cosa e poi pensare il contrario



se fosse vero....presidente assente tifosi assenti...alla faccia dell ottimismo!!!Dobbiamo passare e investire quei pochi soldi in maniera intelligente!forza lotta vincerai non ti lasceremo mai


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2013)

Sono ottimista

Credo che Berlusconi licenzierà stasera stessa in diretta allegri
dopo l'eliminazione come fece con Zaccheroni


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Agosto 2013)

...sarebbe già un bell inizio...


----------



## jaws (28 Agosto 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono ottimista
> 
> Credo che Berlusconi licenzierà stasera stessa in diretta allegri
> dopo l'eliminazione come fece con Zaccheroni



Sei uno di quelli che tiferà PSV?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Sei uno di quelli che tiferà PSV?



no mai, mi piace essere ironico 

ricordati che io ero sugli spalti a milan cavese,
ho visto di peggio rispetto a oggi e sono sempre rimasto rossonero nel cuore
anche quando mi toccava tifare per Tosetto e Blisset


----------



## jaws (28 Agosto 2013)

GODO, per moltissimi motivi

P.S. Ameobi sei un mito


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2013)

Dai dai daiiiiiii


----------



## jaws (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma Matri è veramente così scarso come molti lo dipingono? Io dico di no


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma Matri è veramente così scarso come molti lo dipingono?



Si.


----------



## jaws (28 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si.



Quindi mi confermi che Pellè e Thereau, 2 nomi che ho letto qua sul forum, sono più forti di Matri?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi mi confermi che Pellè e Thereau, 2 nomi che ho letto qua sul forum, sono più forti di Matri?



Non vedo il nesso francamente, non è che siccome esiste qualcuno di ancora più scarso allora va bene Matri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma Matri è veramente così scarso come molti lo dipingono? Io dico di no



No,ma è un acquisto senza alcun senso.


----------



## jaws (29 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non vedo il nesso francamente, non è che siccome esiste qualcuno di ancora più scarso allora va bene Matri.



Il nesso è semplice io in questo forum ho letto che Thereau e Pellè sono più forti di Matri. Tu condividi questo pensiero?


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma Matri è veramente così scarso come molti lo dipingono? Io dico di no


Tremendamente utile, soprattutto visto quanto siamo coperti negli altri reparti...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Il nesso è semplice io in questo forum ho letto che Thereau e Pellè sono più forti di Matri. Tu condividi questo pensiero?


Non condivido tale pensiero.
Resta sempre il fatto che Matri oltre che poca roba non sia neanche così necessario.


----------



## jaws (29 Agosto 2013)

Mi sono veramente stancato di leggere insulti continui a giocatori dirigenti allenatore e giocatori; di leggere post in cui si augurano morte o infortuni vari, di leggere che tifosi del Milan che tifano per gli avversari; di leggere posti in cui il numero degli asterischi è maggiore di quello delle parole
Fino a quando non verranno presi provvedimenti seri per far tornare un po' di civiltà entrerò nel forum solo per aggiornare questo topic


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Forza Matri, dimostra chi sei 

E' cosi che si fa?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Agosto 2013)

un bacio, jaws.
e mi raccomando, non raffreddarti e non dare confidenza agli estranei.


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Forza Matri, dimostra chi sei
> 
> E' cosi che si fa?



No, metti un video di Matri e chiedi se quest'anno farà più o meno gol di Mario


----------



## jaws (29 Agosto 2013)

Credevo che il regolamento esistesse per un motivo; mi sbagliavo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Dai ragà, io sto topic lo trovo spassosissimo non fa male a nessuno.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Credevo che il regolamento esistesse per un motivo; mi sbagliavo.



Esiste per tenere lontana la gente come te.

Saluta tutti, il secondo ban è quello definitivo.


----------

